# Giant Cheese ball containers~Cheap!



## DnKslr (Jan 4, 2004)

I went to Sam's Club yesterday and I found this huge plastic container with cheese balls for $5. It's even bigger than any pretzel containers they have, absolutely huge! It's gotta hold at least 5 gallons. I couldn't get a good pic with a ruler so I figured a beer bottle is a good way to show the size.  
Anyway, thought this might come in handy for anyone looking for a cheap Avic habitat and it would help if you like cheese balls. I don't like them much but the hubby and squirrels love 'em! When it's empty, I'll have a good reason to buy myself an Avic!


----------



## pelo (Jan 4, 2004)

They'll work great for aboreals.I use similiar plastic containers for mine and they work well.Couple inches substrate..lean a piece of corkbark...few ventilation holes and you're all set.Make sure to keep the corkbark a good few inches below the lid or they tend to web right up around the lid which you then destroy everytime you pop the lid.....and you'll need a very long set of tongs to be able to get in to get prey remains and minimizing chances of being bit.Downfall of them though is that they're a b***ch to keep clean and with aboreals they're covering total inside in no time with poop...peace..


----------



## SpiderTwin (Jan 4, 2004)

I've used jars similar to the one you have pictured for my Avic's and they have worked pretty well. Like pelo said, you will need to get a 12" or so long pair of tongs for feeding and cleaning the container. I use my tongs for feeding all my T's, they come in very handy.

When you first set up a container like this, watch the humidity level. If condensation forms on the inside if the container, you will want to add a few more ventilation holes. 

Thanks for the idea, luckily I like cheetos too


----------



## Aragorn (Jan 4, 2004)

Eek!  I don't like cheese balls, but you're right they make good container for the aboreal types.


----------



## DnKslr (Jan 4, 2004)

> Eek! I don't like cheese balls,



=D I don't like them either but I through them out by the bird feeder and the squirrels take off with them! The bluejays and crows love 'em too.


----------



## 82 Carnage OBT (Feb 18, 2020)

I used one of these for my O.B.T for years. She loved it ! She mostly stayed burrowed in it, but would come out every so often. So ya, great containers


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Feb 18, 2020)

I've also definitely used these before- as well as containers for pretzels, peanut butter, salsa, and more! Just gotta make sure they're clean. Takes forever to scrub the cheese ball out IME. 

Also- Holy 16 year old thread Batman!


----------



## PidderPeets (Feb 18, 2020)

I think this is the oldest thread revival I've seen. Lol 

But indeed, they make great enclosures:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4 (Feb 19, 2020)

I'll join the resurrection, they do make great enclosures


----------



## 82 Carnage OBT (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm glad that I came back across this thread and revived it. I had forgot that I had used one for my O.B.T and how good it was. I've been planning on getting some more arboreal species. I only have terrestrial species right now. and I've been trying to make tanks, but it's so much easier to just go buy one of those cheese balls containers ! LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

